# Modifier 59/ use with finger mods



## SS62 (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

I was told that if you use mods for fingers (F4, F5), that you cannot use a 59 after the finger mods.  

25000
25111
26055
20600-F4
20600-F5

  Thanks so much for any help...


----------



## amitjoshi4 (May 5, 2008)

Finger and Toe Modifiers represent different anatomical sites, hence there is no need of 59 modifier.By putting finger modifiers , you are letting to know that its a distnct service. If some other service is being performed in the same finger then of course 59 will be appended along with finger modifier based on the criterias of 59 modifier

Thank You


----------



## SS62 (May 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

